# Kyle Davis Benifit Tourney 4-26-08 (UPDATED)



## phishphood

*Re: Kyle Davis Benifit Tourney*

Can I just give you 20 bucks and drink beer all day?


----------



## JRH

*Re: Kyle Davis Benifit Tourney*

Count me in.


----------



## costefishnt

*Re: Kyle Davis Benifit Tourney*



> Can I just give you 20 bucks and drink beer all day?


yes. I plan on winning the cooler by drinking more than the rest of you all.


----------



## phishphood

*Re: Kyle Davis Benifit Tourney*



> Can I just give you 20 bucks and drink beer all day?
> 
> 
> 
> yes. I plan on winning the cooler by drinking more than the rest of you all.
Click to expand...

Combined?


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy

*Re: Kyle Davis Benifit Tourney*

That anit goin happen if i show up!


----------



## costefishnt

*Re: Kyle Davis Benifit Tourney*

jason, you gonna be around this weekend? need to call you and get this done.

cap'n ron, call me this evening if you get a chance.

guys, get ready for a fun little tourney. will have all things finalized this weekend. remember it aint gonna be big, wont be Brandon tourney quality, but we will have some fun, and money will go to a great kid and his family!


----------



## costefishnt

pay attention ladies...the 26th is coming up quickly!!!!


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl

I guess there's no raffle for this one..  but let me know if you need me to help


----------



## costefishnt

you can show...uhhh people my bad @$$ gheenoe. and charge em a dollar too.


----------



## tailchaser

New to the forum and would like to meet up. I'll try and make it, but i don't know where, or what for that matter, JB"s is.


----------



## tom_in_orl

JBs is JB's Fish Camp and Restaurant. Its located on the north end of Mosquito Lagoon off A1A. 

http://www.jbsfishcamp.com


Many of us put our boats in at River Breeze Park which is on the northwest side of the lagoon off US1. Finding your way through to the other side can be tricky because the water is extremely shallow (and sensitive to prop scaring). This is the route that most take.


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl

> you can show...uhhh people my bad @$$ gheenoe. and charge em a dollar too.


I can show it to them for a dollar and 5 dollars for a ride! Your Gheenoe.... that is...


----------



## tojo

I'll be out. Who do we get the 20 bucks too? I'll be turning the big 40 that weekend...shots of SoCo will be fine


----------



## costefishnt

> I'll be out.  Who do we get the 20 bucks too?  I'll be turning the big 40 that weekend...shots of SoCo will be fine



me, either at riverbreeze around 0530-0700, or at the weigh in. Honor system my man, honor system.


----------



## beavis

> I'll be out.  Who do we get the 20 bucks too?  I'll be turning into an old fart that weekend...bottles of SoCo will be fine



fixed it for ya


----------



## tojo

> I'll be out.  Who do we get the 20 bucks too?  I'll be turning into an old fart that weekend...bottles of SoCo will be fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fixed it for ya
Click to expand...

Old fart??? well, at least I still have my hair...errr no wait a minute...I mean I still have my boyish good looks...ahhhh....well I can still go for hours...dang come to think of it you are right...

When are you kids gonna learn to respect your elders?? Im still gonna out fish you. Its on now


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl

;D ;D ;D

Oh Tony...


----------



## costefishnt

see yall saturday!


----------



## phishphood

I've been in and out of this tournament about 6 times now with work conflicts. Right now, I'm back IN. WooHoo.
I think.


----------



## tom_in_orl

Looking forward to this. Should be fun.


----------



## orlgheenoer

Looking foward this very much!!! I can barely wait.


----------



## JRH

Myself, Deerfly, the two lil' Deerflies, and Deerfly puppy will be taking home the Yeti. 

The plaque for 2nd place will be posted in the JB's ladies room...


----------



## fatalbert43

Looks like I may just make this one!


----------



## brew1891

> The plaque for 2nd place will be posted in the JB's ladies room...


Jesus... You kill me.

You really do...
There's two O's in Goose, boys.


----------



## costefishnt

you guys havent figured this out have you? lemme splain it for ya'll.

I have never fished a tournament I have organized.
I am fishing this tournament.
I have final say of who wins.
I have a brand new yeti cooler for my truck now.
I say so, so it must be.

k
Thanks for playing. see yall saturday. :bird:


on a serious note. The token is.....

:drumroll:








any US coin.

good luck to you all, and thanks for all of your support, even you Jason "too tall Jones"


----------



## tom_in_orl

Anyone going to be out Friday night? I am thinking about doing some night fishing and catching a few Zs on the boat. I will have a tent with me just in case but I don't plan on using it.


----------



## tojo

> you guys havent figured this out have you? lemme splain it for ya'll.
> on a serious note. The token is.....
> 
> :drumroll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any US coin.
> 
> good luck to you all, and thanks for all of your support, even you Jason "too tall Jones"



Predictable...I told my wife last week that I should start taking pictures of reds with a quarter...of course cheatin is only ok if you are fighting  

Thats right Iceman I am dangerous!!!


----------



## phishphood

Anybody know how to photoshop a coin into some old pics?


----------



## tom_in_orl

The way I am reading the rules is that only "legal" fish count. I am interpreting this to mean slot reds only. Sorry, no hammering the breeder schools.


----------



## phishphood

> The way I am reading the rules is that only "legal" fish count. I am interpreting this to mean slot reds only. Sorry, no hammering the breeder schools.


Good point.


----------



## Garry

Does anyone have an open seat by chance for this thing?!?!?! My motor is still down and I really wanna get out there!


----------



## tom_in_orl

Its now team microskiff. Me and Garry are going to whoop up on ya ;D


----------



## Ron_W.

Thought I was in until I got home thursday to find a main limb on the big oak tree next to my house had snapped and fallen takeing out four more large limbs. So I'll be cutting and hauling oak limbs before any of it breaks loose and hits the house.


----------



## phishphood

> Thought I was in until I got home thursday to find a main limb on the big oak tree next to my house had snapped and fallen takeing out four more large limbs. So I'll be cutting and hauling oak limbs before any of it breaks loose and hits the house.


I'll take a nice load for my smoker. Do you deliver?


----------



## tom_in_orl

Sorry to hear that Ron. Me and Garry are at JBs now having a beer. hehe We will have another in your honor. 
 
We'll see the rest of you in the morning.


----------



## costefishnt

been setting here at ramp since 0500, bored. aint nobody here to talk to.


----------



## deerfly

you still sittin' there? 

Would love to have stayed and tipped a few more brews, but I had to get the kids and dog home. Got'em all up at 4:30am to drive over, so they were approaching death by mid afternoon. It was a long 3hr drive home too, quiet tho, real quiet, they were all passed out cold before I got to I-95. 

Jason, thanks for the guided adventure again and dealing with the kids and dog too. Next time I'll pole you around.  

I think Trey has eye for photography too. Check this composition out for 12yr old.


----------



## JRH




----------



## Guest

OK, I give and acknowledge the Whipray as the "perfect goon bhote". 2 adults (questionable ), 2 kids and a dawg and she still floats in spit. ;D ;D ;D ;D

Looks like you guys had a great day and proof is in the pictures cause you kept possession of the camera. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl

Proof of my awesome fish!!! Most stripes award!!

Thanks Jason!


----------

